# Foam Filters



## PedrosPinnacle (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm interested in making a foam filter for my 75g. Any opinions on the best foam to use? I want foam that won't clog and will facilitate the best bacteria growth for biological filtration. Thanks.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

any car wash sponge that is either marked aquarium safe or that you are sure has no soaps or chemicals on it... i get mine at the local dollar store.....


----------



## abunari (Jun 27, 2009)

I found someone that used the green scrub pads in the canister filters for mechanical filtration also! Think ill try both and see how it works..should work.


----------



## PedrosPinnacle (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Here's a challenge. Is it possible to make an effective filter without using electricity? This would take some trial and error. Could you initially create enough suction to create a working pump free of plugs?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

interesting thought... i have not seen anything of this sort out there if any one has or if you do please keep us posted that would be great in the set up i am building in the new house!!!!!! most are either pump or air driven


----------



## PedrosPinnacle (Nov 19, 2009)

I had originally thought you could create a simple siphon that just continually circulates. The problem is that the outbound end would have to be lower than the intake. Maybe you could find a way to mount the sponge filter intake up high in the aquarium and then have the filtered water come out near the substrate. Although you would still need a form of surface movement for oxygen and I wouldnt want the outbound water to kick up substrate debris everywhere. I might run some experiments with this. Anything is possible!!!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

What I used in the smaller tanks that I learned overseas, which there pretty much ANYONE in any tank size used may help you out, just punch in googel HMF or hamburger mattenfilter see if you like the idea.
You can get the filter foam in any LFS, I always put it across the sides like a lil rounded triangle and a SMALL pump behind it, its a maintence free very awesome DYI filter system.


----------



## PedrosPinnacle (Nov 19, 2009)

Do those HMF's have any chemical filtration?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i was looking at them and i think you could modify it to have some if you wanted to but with a good bacteria set up on it yo may not need any...


----------



## PedrosPinnacle (Nov 19, 2009)

Plus I read that once a tank is heavily planted, activated carbon isn't necessary anyways. I'm gonna set up a small 30g project tank in the next few months. I'll give this filter a try and post the results. Angel, what kind of foam did you use with yours? I have also read some articles on the importance of flow rates to maximize bacteria colonies. Did you worry about flow-rates when setting yours up? Thanks.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I used foam pads that you can find here as well in well selected LFS they're about 1.5-2" thick and usually come in squares like 1sq ft, 2 sq ft etc. I then places them in the corners of tanks with a lil hole cut in the upper center part and a small pump behind the "Filter-Square" with its nozzle sticking out.
Since my sever just crapped out on me, I have no access to my pictures to see if I have one for ya...Lemme see what I can find online that resembles the set up I used, brb...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's 1 pic that closely resembles what I built http://evablis.netants.at/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/foto936.jpg
Here's another neat set-up of the HMF I do like, its the same foam, but rather then messing putting it in your corner, its tied together as a circle with the filter heat in the center of it and a outlet http://www.andreasmgross.de/images/0/03/071103ZMF.jpg

As for the flow, many of these set-ups from reputable aquarists suggest a flow rate 2x the tank volume per 1 hrs, for Example 55g tank > 110 gallon/hrs pump.
However all my plants were heavily planted and not nearly overstocked so in my set up I had VERY little flow rate, it kept the water circulated & clean but didn't cause a "wave" in the tank for my plants. 

What I found very usable are the little pump's you find in hardware stores that are sold for these little table water fountain set up's. Once I had tested these for my 20 gallon, I then used these only as a pump for the HMF filters. 
The reason I like this filter set up so much apart from being cheap & easy, its maintenance free, you never have anything like a hose braking off on your canister and flooding your house, doesn't clog up or is loud like a common HOB. And in all the yrs of usage I never had a singel problem of any type I could report here

Also on the up side, if you use this set up for tanks that also house shrimps: Not only does this enable your shrimp population to grow QUICK (not getting sucked in the commen HOB filters) but they also LOVVVVEEEE the filter mat's for a snack bar, once the filter ran for a while collecting all sorts debris they always been all over mine like a gang of cows out on the pasture lol

The breeders I thankfully got to know while where were overseas, any & all of them use this system ONLY in their tank set up's (we're talking bout guys with fish ROOMs here and like many many many tanks). Just simply cause its such a hassel free system all around. I think that's why it was so popular over there, cause its simple and works.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a very similar concept in many of my tank when I ran a fishroom at home. I used empty 1 or 2 liter bottles, with holes cut in the bottom. I stuffed the bottom 2/3 with various materials, ranging from filter floss to scrubbie pads, to bioballs. I found that inexpensive scrubbies from the Dollar Store worked very well. A layer of gravel in the very bottom helps to hold it in place and prevent it from floating.

At this point all you need is an airstone stuck down the top to create water flow. These can be easily hidden by a stack of lava rock. You can also buy bulk artificial plant material from hobby supply stores and wrap these bottles so they blend in completely with the aquascapping.

Bottom line, you can run about 3 x 29 gallon tanks with a Tetra Luft pump and a few of these homemade units.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Undoubted workable solution too. I just personally found the 'foam-corner' more attractive, toss some Java on there and you got a neat green filter wall  I personally wouldn't care for the bottle in my tanks. And I'd be careful with the plastic non-aqua plants, they're sometimes treated with chem's for the colors you really don't wanna let loose in your tank - Just be careful there


----------

